# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  проверка отдельных файлов антивирусами on-line

## drongo

*Комплексная проверка 30-ю антивирусами* AhnLab-V3, Authentium, Avast, AVG, Avira, BitDefender, Cat-QuickHeal, ClamAV, DrWeb, eSafe, eTrust-Vet, Ewido, FileAdvisor, Fortinet, F-Prot, F-Secure, Ikarus, Kaspersky, McAfee, Microsoft, NOD32v2, Norman, Panda, Sophos, Sunbelt, Symantec, The Hacker, VBA32, VirusBuster, Webwasher-Gateway, или загрузить утилиту, позволяющую отправлять семплы на VirusTotal из контекстного меню
 *Комплексная проверка 20-ю антивирусами* A-Squared, AntiVir, ArcaVir, Avast, AVG, BitDefender, ClamAV, CPsecure, Dr.Web, F-Prot Antivirus, F-Secure, Fortinet, Kaspersky Anti-Virus, NOD32, Norman Virus Control, Panda, Rising, Sophos Antivirus, VirusBuster, VBA32
 *Комплексная проверка 18-ю антивирусами* AntiVir, ArcaVir, avast!, AVG, BitDefender, CAT QuickHeal, ClamAV, Dr. Web, F-PROT, F-Secure, McAfee, NOD32, Norman, Panda, Sophos, Trend Micro, VBA32, VirusBuster 
 *Проверить Антивирусом Касперского*
 *Проверить DrWeb* или установить в браузер  *плагин для проверки*
 *Проверить Avast*
 *Проверить VBA32*
 *Проверить Fortinet*
 *Проверить PC Tools(VirusBuster engine)*
*Проверить ESET*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kps

Изменения в ресурсе http://www.virustotal.com/
Проверка 13-ю антивирусами.

По сравнению с предыдущим набором,
- добавлены антивирусы:
*·* AntiVir
*·* DrWeb
*·* eTrust-Vet

- удалены антивирусы:
*·* TrendMicro
*·* McAfee 

т.е. набор теперь такой:
AntiVir
DrWeb
BitDefender 
eTrustAV- Iris
eTrust-Vet
Norman
ClamWin
F-Prot 
Kaspersky  
NOD32v2 
Panda 
Sybari 
Symantec

----------


## Andrey

> *ресурс :*  http://virusscan.jotti.dhs.org/ 
> *особенности сервиса :*
> вы согласны передаче загружаемого файла  разработчикам антивирусов и частной коллекции .
> *объём загружаемого файла :* до 10 мб .
> 
> *проверяет поочерёдно следующими сканерами :*
> 
> AntiVir 
> Avast  
> ...


Из-за использования Linux версии антивирусов на http://virusscan.jotti.dhs.org/ программы AntiVir, Avast имеют несколько другие базы, чем Windows версии данных антивирусов. А может просто Linux базы, обновляют с некоторым запозданием. Замечал неоднократно: Windows версия знает данный вирус, а Linux версия нет.
Даже на сайте avast! http://onlinescan.avast.com/ такая же проблема.

----------


## Andrey

> 


На 20 января 2005 г. изменения в ресурсе http://www.virustotal.com/
AntiVir 6.29.0.8 
AVG 718 
BitDefender 7.0 
ClamAV devel-20041205 
DrWeb 4.32b 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 
eTrust-Vet 11.7.0.0 
F-Prot 3.16a 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 
NOD32v2 1.976 
Norman 5.70.10 
Panda 8.02.00 
Sybari 7.5.1314 
Symantec 8.0
Всего 14 движков.

----------


## kps

На 26 Апреля 2005 г. изменения:

*ресурс*:  http://www.virustotal.com/
*объём загружаемого файла* :  до *5 мб* 
*проверяет поочерёдно следующими сканерами* :
ClamAV (ClamWin) 
Computer Associates (Iris, Vet) 
Doctor Web, Ltd. (DrWeb) 
Eset Software (NOD32) 
Fortinet (Fortinet) 
FRISK Software (F-Prot) 
Grisoft (AVG) 
H+BEDV (AntiVir) 
Ikarus Software (Ikarus) 
Kaspersky Lab (AVP) 
McAfee (VirusScan) 
Norman (Norman Antivirus) 
Panda Software (Panda Platinum) 
Softwin (BitDefender) 
Sybari (Antigen) 
Symantec (Norton Antivirus) 
VirusBlokAda (VBA32) 

*ресурс*:  http://virusscan.jotti.org/
*объём загружаемого файла* :  до *15 мб*  
*проверяет поочерёдно следующими сканерами* :
AntiVir   
Avast   
AVG Antivirus  
BitDefender   
ClamAV   
Dr.Web  
F-Prot Antivirus  
Fortinet   
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 
mks_vir   
NOD32  
Norman  
VBA32  

З.Ы На Jotti сменился дизайн.

----------


## SDA

Не успела компания Microsoft запустить новый сервис по предоставлению дополнительных защитных функций для операционной системы, получивший название OneCare, как поисковый гигант Yahoo! поспешил представить собственное решение в данной области.

Компания Yahoo! совместно со специалистами SBC Communications объявила о выходе пакета услуг, осуществляющих защиту пользовательского компьютера от неблагоприятных внешних воздействий.

Сервис от Yahoo! и SBC, по словам обоих участников безопасного проекта, будет предоставляться бесплатно. Онлайновая протекция включает антивирусные инструменты, средства борьбы с приложениями-шпионами, "всплывающей" рекламой и почтовыми червями. Загрузить новинку можно с сайта поискового гиганта http://promo.yahoo.com/sbc/yop_learnmore.html (заходить и грузить IE)

----------


## mihail

Шлю один и тот-же вирус, а AVG на http://virusscan.jotti.org/ знает, а на http://www.virustotal.com/ - нет...

----------


## azza

Смотрим:
Check a file 12300009.exe
Filesize: 50176 Bytes
MD5-Hashvalue: 7f700836e3638e91336eabbc4a24860d
=======================================
F-Prot Antivirus: No virus found.
Clam AV: No virus found.
VirusBlokAda: No virus found.
*******************************************
Проверяем:
File:  12300009.exe  
Status:  INFECTED/MALWARE (Note: only non-destructive malware has been found. Considering the non-destructive nature of samples like these - although they can be a pain -, results will not be stored in the database.) 
MD5  ed4bab7cf3fb7dccd1e2631c6af010c6  
Packers detected:  JDPACK 
Scanner results  
AntiVir  Found nothing 
ArcaVir  Found nothing 
Avast  Found nothing 
AVG Antivirus  Found nothing 
BitDefender  Found nothing 
ClamAV  Found nothing 
Dr.Web  Found nothing 
F-Prot Antivirus  Found nothing 
Fortinet  Found nothing 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Found not-a-virus :Stick Out Tongue: orn-Dialer.Win32.AsianRaw.m  
NOD32  Found a variant of Win32/Dialer.AsianRaw application  
Norman Virus Control  Found nothing 
UNA  Found nothing 
VBA32  Found Dialer.Porno.29 (probable variant)  
**************************************
С блокадой неувязки...
---------------------------------------------------
*Добавлено*
Вывод. Некоторые антивирусы на http://virusscan.jotti.org/ используют бета-базы. Назову троих - DrWeb, VBA32 и Fortinet.

----------


## serge (guest)

В общем ситуация с VBA32 такая:
http://virusscan.jotti.org - используются нормальные базы, эвристика включена (уровень 'максимальный')
http://www.virustotal.com - скорее всего тоже все в порядке, нормальные базы и 'максимальный' уровень эвристики (но они, похоже, сильно заняты, поэтому общаться с ними тяжело, ответы приходят где-то только через месяц)
http://www.anti-virus.by/check/ - используется 'избыточный' уровень эвристики
http://www.hijackthis.de/avcheck.php - пока неизвестно (с ними еще не общались), но судя по всему, просто эвристика не включена совсем

По чисто субьективным впечатлениям, самый лучший online сканер - http://virusscan.jotti.org

----------


## SDA

Компания Trend Micro предлагает HouseCall – бесплатную услугу сканирования вирусов, которая доступна по адресу: http://www.trendmicro-europe.com/housecall

----------


## Surfer

Такого не наблюдаю http://scanner.virus.org/

A-Squared 3.0.0.126
ArcaVir	1.0.5
avast!	3.0.1
AVG Anti Virus	7.5.49
Avira AntiVir  	2.1.11-34
BitDefender 	7.60825
CA eTrust 	N/A
CAT QuickHeal 	9.00
ClamAV	0.91.2
Dr. Web	4.44.0.10150
F-PROT	4.6.8
F-PROT 6  	6.2.1
F-Secure	1.02
Kaspersky  	5.7.13
McAfee Virusscan	5.20.0
NOD32	2.70.6
Norman Virus Control	5.70.01
Panda	9.04.03.0001
Sophos Sweep	4.23.0
Trend Micro	N/A
VBA32	3.12.2.4
VirusBuster 2005  	1.3.4

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

http://www.threatexpert.com/filescan.aspx
файл до 5 мб, проверка PC Tools AntiVirus (VirusBuster engine)

----------


## SuperBrat

Online antvirus/antitrojan Scanners

----------


## Muzzle

онлайн сканер от нод32 
http://www.eset.com/onlinescan/

----------

